# In protest of turning TV shows into Movies



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2009)

There is THIS. 
awesome


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 19, 2009)

Remember why something was a TV show in the first place.


BECAUSE THE IDEA WASN'T GOOD ENOUGH TO BE A MOVIE.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 19, 2009)

ALF! Lol!

:lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Omar B (Jun 19, 2009)

Funny.  But personally I prefer TV to movies in opposition to the idea that it wasn't good enough to be a movie is why it's on TV.  With a movie you may have the budget, and the big studio behind it to push the project and promotion.  But TV has the time (not to mention production values are almost equal now) to develop a really good arc that could not be covered in a 2 hour movie.  Think of Battlestar Galactica, Star Trek DS9, Lost, X-Files, Babylon 5, Stargate Atlantis, Farscape, the list goes on of stories that take years to be told properly.  Also, character development happens in a more natural way rather than the movie's forced time frame.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL!!! :lfao: :lfao::lfao:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, like I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.....thanks.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Oh yeah, like I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.....thanks.


Anytime.
It was the Care Bears and My Little Pony that did it, right?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Anytime.
> It was the Care Bears and My Little Pony that did it, right?


 
Yeah. And I still have a stuffed ALF buried in my closet, I may have to keep my sword nearby tonight.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Yeah. And I still have a stuffed ALF buried in my closet, I may have to keep my sword nearby tonight.


Alf is only a danger to cats, temptation makes me want to use the phrase "don't be a *****" but, I won't...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Alf is only a danger to cats, temptation makes me want to use the phrase "don't be a *****" but, I won't...


 
LOL! :lfao:


----------

